# Favorite show trophies?



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

Our club is getting trophies ready for a March show and we could use some fresh ideas. Wondered if you'd share what goodies you've won or seen that you thought were really neat or useful?


----------



## Riptide (Jun 28, 2008)

What our agility club does when we host high in trial awards is get embroidered bags or chairs with the club's name and the event/award on it. They're really neat and certainly are useful. You could embroider all kinds of neat things, like jackets, crate covers, blankets, anything really. If you're interested I can get the name of the business that makes them for us - I think they're somewhere in Houston.


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

Yes, please shoot me that name when you get a chance! Thanks.


----------

